# MR. M-S.com follow up



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Ok - as of right now it looks as though we have 34 participants.

(remember entries close Aug 15th).

Let me know if I missed any of you guys, or if anyone wants to drop out, please let me know....


1. Due51
2. GVSUKUSH
3. Wyle_e_coyote
4. FreePop
5. BigGameHunter
6. Hevi
7. dabarra
8. dogn4birdz
9. PahtridgeHunter
10. tgafish
11. brianroy6
12. lodge lounger
13. raisinrat
14. gomer
15. Joe Archer
16. Droptine 14
17. quest32a
18. touttime
19. thousandcasts
20. mmw52880
21. caznik
22. artictimberwolf
23. FerrisSateHunter
24. Hammerin_Hank
25. CaptinNorthwood
26. Kevin
27. Omega58
28. jighead
29. Tecumseh
30. Garret
31. Mister Ed
32. Spardon
33. dinoday
34. NEMISportsman

I will continue to add to the list up untill Aug. 15th.
Then there will be a MAJOR cut.
Contestants will make it through this cut on wit, humor, dissing other contestants, and their pictures. (oh yeah, proving you're the complete package as an outdoorsman will score you major points too!)
If we don't really feel like you're trying hard enough to win, you're not going to make the cut. 
Good luck guys.

Ladies, you're going to have to help me narrow this field down in about a week! Let me know who you think are the front runners. Give me a few of your favorites....


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

If any ladies need help making their minds up I would be happy to email a few bathing suit and possibly some shirtless pics. Who knows what I can come up with to help convince all of you:coolgleam


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

1. Due51........Loser
2. GVSUKUSH.....Loser
3. Wyle_e_coyote......loser
4. FreePop................loser
5. BigGameHunter.........loser
6. Hevi................loser
7. dabarra...........loser
8. dogn4birdz..........loser
9. PahtridgeHunter......loser
10. tgafish.........loser
11. brianroy6..........loser
12. lodge lounger.........loser
13. raisinrat............loser
14. gomer.........loser
15. Joe Archer.......loser
16. Droptine 14........loser
17. quest32a..........loser
18. touttime............loser
19. thousandcasts......loser
20. mmw52880...........loser
21. caznik............loser
22. artictimberwolf..........loser
23. FerrisSateHunter........loser
24. Hammerin_Hank..........loser
25. CaptinNorthwood.......Winner
26. Kevin............loser but barely cause i know he was a wrestler too
27. Omega58.......loser
28. jighead............loser
29. Tecumseh...........ha ha ha loser
30. Garret.................loser
31. Mister Ed...............loser
32. Spardon...............loser
33. dinoday...............loser
34. NEMISportsman.......loser
[/COLOR] 
Well as you all may know or not know the ladies have been PM'ing me their favorites and I took the liberty to narrow the field and if I did everything correct anyone in blue is still in the race. Guys check to make sure you made the cut. If you didn't better luck next year!!:lol:


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> Well as you all know the ladies have been PM'ing me their favorites and I took the liberty to narrow the field and if I did everything correct anyone in blue is still in the race. Guys check to make sure you made the cut. If you didn't better luck next year!!:lol: [/COLOR]


 Do you think that's going to work?
If you were able to read....I mean if you had *read* what the lovely Ms.Timberdoodle528 had posted there will be *15* runners after the cut.
I'm sure your inability to read won't help you become Mr.M-S.com,but nice try and best of luck in the future:evil:


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

dinoday said:


> Do you think that's going to work?
> If you were able to read....I mean if you had *read* what the lovely Ms.Timberdoodle528 had posted there will be *15* runners after the cut.
> I'm sure your inability to read won't help you become Mr.M-S.com,but nice try and best of luck in the future:evil:


They will forget about my poor reading ability reallllllllly fast!!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> They will forget about my poor reading ability reallllllllly fast!!


 I guess you should hope so....let's hope that's not the only thing that's reallllllly fast


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

dinoday said:


> I guess you should hope so....let's hope that's not the only thing that's reallllllly fast


:lol:


----------



## jig head (Jan 13, 2003)

I vote to cut captianNorthwood from the contest:corkysm55


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Nice, I get the "ha ha loser" from Capt.NW. I knew I was special


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Tecumseh, 
Yeah you are special indeed!!! Did the medication take care of that problem that you were having with?? The good news ladies is Tecumseh said he has it under control and its no longer contagious!:evil:


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> Tecumseh,
> Yeah you are special indeed!!! Did the medication take care of that problem that you were having with?? The good news ladies is Tecumseh said he has it under control and its no longer contagious!:evil:


The only thing I have that is contagious is my personality .


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Tecumseh said:


> The only thing I have that is contagious is my personality .


No seriously tell them, its best to be honest and upfront. They will be mad if they find out after!!


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> No seriously tell them, its best to be honest and upfront. They will be mad if they find out after!!


That's alright Captain. You can try all you want but you won't be stretching any beaver until trapping season opens


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Tecumseh said:


> That's alright Captain. You can try all you want but you won't be stretching any beaver until trapping season opens


LMAO........:lol: :lol:


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

I must say these boys amuse me. Yearling bucks sparring and carrying on are always so comical. In the dimension of dissing other competitors, I freely admit to being at a disadvantage, for it is not in my nature to make unkind remarks, regardless of the extent to which such behavior appears warranted. So I havent jumped into the boyish banter that has dominated this competition since I submitted my original post. But there are other, more substantive, reasons why a distinguished gentlemen such as myself has a lovely companion who is (ahem) several years my junior.

See, Id much rather share my outdoor experiences with my significant other than spend time afield without her. And, I encourage my buddies to bring their sweeties along, and actively mentor the ladies in the event their men are unwilling (or incapable) of doing so. Guys only is no longer in my vocabulary.

It comes down to the fact that I now prefer to help others catch salmon, or kill a deer, than to put another notch in my own gun. The only tally that really matters is the number of people I can introduce to fishing and hunting. And to do so with the highest appreciation for ethics, and the focus on fun.

Kill it and grill it? You bet. My backstraps with gorgonzola, pheasant marsala, poached salmon, and walleye Grenoble, have converted more than a few who previously turned their noses up at fish and game. Its part of the code. 

Lest you get the impression that this buck has passed his prime, let me assure you that this distinguished gentleman still rocks! Heres yours truly workin my second job, lead guitar for Boys Nite Out (thatd be me in the natty green shirt with the fish print). Those interested may catch us dishin up classic rock this Friday and Saturday night at Bayview Gardens, Richland, MI. Directions provided upon request.








[/IMG]

So there you have it ladies: a candidate with wide-ranging experience, impeccable ethics, and a passion for mentoring. Gourmet cook, accomplished musician, crack shot (please, no comments about that certain picture of Sharon I posted previously), world-class angler. And, as I hope you noted in my earlier post, the soul of a romantic. So ask yourself, Which of these guys would I most like to share the outdoors with?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I know my beagles will help keep me in the running


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

lodge lounger said:


> Yearling bucks sparring and carrying on are always so comical


Hey now, I am more like an 8 year old non-typical with heavy tines in full rut.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

FREEPOP said:


> I know my beagles will help keep me in the running



No doubt in my mind.... LOL...


----------



## BDR (Dec 29, 2004)

And my prime rabbit hunting land will.


----------



## Hammerin' Hank (Nov 1, 2005)

Tecumseh said:


> Hey now, I am more like an 8 year old non-typical with heavy tines in full rut.


Complete with the smell:evil: ?


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Hammerin' Hank said:


> Complete with the smell:evil: ?


 Boy, you about knocked him out with that one.


----------

